
Haml/Sass 3 Released - mattyb
http://nex-3.com/posts/101-haml-sass-3-released
======
snprbob86
In case anyone is hesitant:

I just ran the sass-convert tool on a decent size project to convert to sass 3
(I'm not much interested in scss) and it ran flawlessly.

It spotted a syntax error that sass 2 silently ignored (producing broken css).
The tool told me exactly which line to fix, then I re-ran it and the results
were perfect. Amazing!

------
zefhous
One thing that's cool about HAML and SASS is that since they are all about
syntax parsing, it's not a huge problem to deprecate and change the syntax and
provide an upgrade utility.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Yes, automatic upgrade is cool!

------
shykes
Sass makes your life easier. Compass is a life-changer, especially for layout.

------
TrevorBurnham
Terrific news! I've been using the release candidates for a while, and have
found Haml/Sass 3 to be an absolute pleasure for all my markup/stylesheet
needs. Well done.

------
korch
Haml, Sass and Compass have completely 180'd my POV towards web development.
I've gone from hating the view part of the MVC web stack(thanks LAMP!) to
loving the abstractions and frameworks being built around
HTML/CSS/Javascript/DOM.

If I _couldn't_ use Haml/Sass now in every project I touch, I would go postal.

Great work on Haml/Sass, keep it up guys!

